# Elimination Communication: How to Potty-Train Your Baby



## miranda.thorpe10 (11 d ago)

Sara Sites said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please add "Baby in sync:The emotionally connected baby" by Miranda Thorpe to the above - it deals specifically with the psychological, relational and attachment advantages of using EC. Also go to www.babyinsync.com


----------

